# Classified Suggestion Box



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

*EDIT: Please drop all your suggestions on the Classifieds can be improved in here.*




Would the mods be kind enough to open move all closed sales to an archive in here and close down the threads for no further inquiries please.

Just think it would help keep things organized.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

Done, Gizmo please check if ok - first time I created a new node and forum. Will move some of the other there as well.


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

All advertisers in the classies, please post on your thread when you want it to be closed/moved to the archives. Threads older than 3 months will be archived, unless you instruct otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

I see that there are a lot of threads where the goods for sale have been sold.
is there not a way to have the post marked as sold or something..or is it the responsibility of the Poster to edit their own post.?


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Yes, the poster should post asking for the thread to be closed. I do from time to time close some if items all seem to be sold. Will visit soon.


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Items to be posted must include 

- description 
- image 
- price
- location 
- delivery/ collection options 
- reason for selling 

Most of the items I have viewed these questions keep coming up in the thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

I agree...make it slightly more formal...it will just streamline the process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Agreed - pictures are important as is a full description

The reason for selling is also something that most people want to know. 

I agree fully with @Tornalca's list above.


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Thank you, @Tornalca. Great input. Have used your suggestions in this sticky:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/how-to-use-the-classifieds.858/
Comments on how to make this even better are welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian (22/7/14)

Hi there, hope I'm not suggesting something that's already in place, but could the classifieds be sorted by location?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Not technically possible at this stage... but we have added it to the "Wish List".


----------



## Dr Evil (23/7/14)

What about a iTrader rating system, where after a deal you can give positive/negative rep with a comment. The system works well on SAGamer

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (23/7/14)

Dr Evil said:


> What about a iTrader rating system, where after a deal you can give positive/negative rep with a comment. The system works well on SAGamer
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Agreed, but that reminds me. Need to ask their mods how you can submit a rating without supplying the thread link (not required). On carb it's required. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/14)

would it be possible to add a search feature specific to classified sales. if we make our ad subject descriptive enough this will make it alot easier for people to find exactly what they are looking for within the classifieds sections. possibly add a drop down that gives you an option to search the whole site or just the classifieds section when you click search


----------



## devdev (7/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> would it be possible to add a search feature specific to classified sales. if we make our ad subject descriptive enough this will make it alot easier for people to find exactly what they are looking for within the classifieds sections. possibly add a drop down that gives you an option to search the whole site or just the classifieds section when you click search


 
Click on search, then advanced search. Scroll down to classifieds section and select it. You can also select multiple forums by holding select when you click

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/8/14)

awesome. been scratching using tapatalk and could not find this option. thanks for the quick tutorial


----------



## Joey786 (12/8/14)

Messages on pricing should be done in PM? 

Not only to avoid low blows (is there a button for this)
But also it keeps things simple


----------



## Al3x (12/8/14)

Then it would be more like a silent auction than a classified sale


----------



## Keyaam (17/11/14)

All negotiations and questions must be posted on the sales thread and NOT by PM. Communications may only be taken to PM once the sale and price has been agreed upon on the open forum and payment/collection details need to be given. 

I copied this from another forum. There were quite a few times I was interested in an item and it was sold via pm.


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

iKeyaam said:


> All negotiations and questions must be posted on the sales thread and NOT by PM. Communications may only be taken to PM once the sale and price has been agreed upon on the open forum and payment/collection details need to be given.
> 
> I copied this from another forum. There were quite a few times I was interested in an item and it was sold via pm.



if guys adhered to the classified rules this would be avoided altogther. once item is sold thread should be closed or requested to be closed by an admin. 

when it comes to classifieds alot of members overlook the rules. i get the feeling admins and mods will be coming down alot harder on offenders as more complaints arise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/11/14)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but how about 2 new review sections. One for buyer and one for seller? Had great experiences with all my transactions and would like somewhere that I can mention that these buyers were great to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but how about 2 new review sections. One for buyer and one for seller? Had great experiences with all my transactions and would like somewhere that I can mention that these buyers were great to deal with.


i like this idea and i 2nd the motion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/14)

Hi guys - I like the suggestions above

I.e. that communication takes place on the open thread so that everyone knows what is going on.

And also a buyers and sellers "review" thread.

But just remember, the Classifieds section is a value add to this forum. It's a free resource. So it needs to be used with care. The Admins & Mods donate their spare time to helping out on the forum. We cannot watch everything all the time and step in at every point when something goes wrong. The members need to put in the effort too and use it correctly. 

Also, when the item is sold, the seller needs to make a post to say it has been sold. Sometimes this is not happening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but how about 2 new review sections. One for buyer and one for seller? Had great experiences with all my transactions and would like somewhere that I can mention that these buyers were great to deal with.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-Sales-Review/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-Sales-Review/


And there we go. Lol. Having trouble opening it on my phone so will check it out at work later.


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-Sales-Review/


Btw, I feel like a real poephol now.. just noticed that the classiefied sale reviews section is right at the top of the threads in Tapatalk.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Btw, I feel like a real poephol now.. just noticed that the classiefied sale reviews section is right at the top of the threads in Tapatalk.


I'm almost sure that thread has been there for a while, nobody has used it yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm almost sure that thread has been there for a while, nobody has used it yet.



It has now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid (18/11/14)

Is it possible to leave a feedback once a "private" sale was successful? I am trying to leave a feedback and get the following error message:

*The following error occurred:*
Deal threads are allowed from forum(s) Who has stock?, Vapour Mountain, Cape Vaping Supplies, Lekka Vapors, Eciggies, Digicig, Vape SA, Heavenly Vapors, Valley Vapour, Electrostix, Craft Vapour, Vaporize, Cape Vape, Vape Culture, Charlies Vape Shop, Agent, SubOhmVapor, iVape, Just B Vaping, Cape Agent, VapeX Customs, VapeMaxX, Flo Vapes, Vape Club, VapeMOB, Twisp, Vape Cartel, Mt Baker Vapor LLC, Safesmoke, ScarletVapour, Wild Vapes, BlueberryCherry JHB, AtomicFruit only.

What about the classified section?


----------



## LandyMan (18/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> Is it possible to leave a feedback once a "private" sale was successful? I am trying to leave a feedback and get the following error message:
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> Deal threads are allowed from forum(s) Who has stock?, Vapour Mountain, Cape Vaping Supplies, Lekka Vapors, Eciggies, Digicig, Vape SA, Heavenly Vapors, Valley Vapour, Electrostix, Craft Vapour, Vaporize, Cape Vape, Vape Culture, Charlies Vape Shop, Agent, SubOhmVapor, iVape, Just B Vaping, Cape Agent, VapeX Customs, VapeMaxX, Flo Vapes, Vape Club, VapeMOB, Twisp, Vape Cartel, Mt Baker Vapor LLC, Safesmoke, ScarletVapour, Wild Vapes, BlueberryCherry JHB, AtomicFruit only.
> ...


I get the same when trying to rate private members


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> Is it possible to leave a feedback once a "private" sale was successful? I am trying to leave a feedback and get the following error message:
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> Deal threads are allowed from forum(s) Who has stock?, Vapour Mountain, Cape Vaping Supplies, Lekka Vapors, Eciggies, Digicig, Vape SA, Heavenly Vapors, Valley Vapour, Electrostix, Craft Vapour, Vaporize, Cape Vape, Vape Culture, Charlies Vape Shop, Agent, SubOhmVapor, iVape, Just B Vaping, Cape Agent, VapeX Customs, VapeMaxX, Flo Vapes, Vape Club, VapeMOB, Twisp, Vape Cartel, Mt Baker Vapor LLC, Safesmoke, ScarletVapour, Wild Vapes, BlueberryCherry JHB, AtomicFruit only.
> ...





LandyMan said:


> I get the same when trying to rate private members


There is a thread on this in the Announcement forum. @Gizmo is working on the problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carlito (8/7/15)

Struggling to upload pictures..


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

Could there maybe be a new section for items that people want to give away?


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Could there maybe be a new section for items that people want to give away?



I think this would fall under PIF section.


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> I think this would fall under PIF section.


I was under the impression that the PIF section was for asking for help or sending items to PIF boss. My bad.


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I was under the impression that the PIF section was for asking for help or sending items to PIF boss. My bad.



Its for anything PIF related. You could also contact the PIF boss and query whether he would like the items you want to give away and PIF to someone or even possibly give you a name or two of persons in need of something.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Its for anything PIF related. You could also contact the PIF boss and query whether he would like the items you want to give away and PIF to someone or even possibly give you a name or two of persons in need of something.


Thanks @Marzuq - Will do so in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

